# cox email issue with fire...help!



## livingsa (Jun 9, 2012)

Proud owner of a Fire and enjoying it so far. I've tried to set up my email and having issues. I can receive email, but can't send. All smtp settings are as specified by Cox.  Amazon customer service and Cox customer service both say it's an issue with the other guy (very HELPFUL). Quick google search seems to indicate a known issue...but no solutions that I could find.

Anyone here experience this? Any settings or work arounds that might help? Ar there any email apps that might get around the issue?

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There must be something about Cox email! I couldn't access their email using my Palm Pre smart phone. Fortunately the issue faded away, as I replaced that phone and shifted to using Gmail for most of my emailing.

unfortunately, I have no constructive suggestions.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

livingsa said:


> Proud owner of a Fire and enjoying it so far. I've tried to set up my email and having issues. I can receive email, but can't send. All smtp settings are as specified by Cox. Amazon customer service and Cox customer service both say it's an issue with the other guy (very HELPFUL). Quick google search seems to indicate a known issue...but no solutions that I could find.
> 
> Anyone here experience this? Any settings or work arounds that might help? Ar there any email apps that might get around the issue?
> 
> ...


Steve,

let me poke around. I still have a Cox account, though I'm not a current customer, I don't know if it will work...

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Could you set your Cox mail to forward to a gmail account?  I have a corrupt gmail acccount, so I forward it to my verizon account.  I should get rid of it and start over, but I dont want yet another email address.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopefully this will help, check your settings, should be set to the following (I kept these instructions from when I had my fire): 

General settings-->
Account Name: [email protected]
Default Account: Checked

Fetching Mail:
Fetch new messages: Manually

Incoming Server:
Username: youraccount (not the email address, just the portion before @cox.net)
Password: xxxxxxx
Pop3 Server: pop.cox.net

Security Type: SSL (Always)
Authentication Type: PLAIN
Port: 995

____________________________________________
Outgoing Server:
SMTP Server: smtp.cox.net

Security Type: SSL (always)
Port: 465

Require Sign-in : Checked

Authentication Type: AUTOMATIC
Username: youraccount
Password: xxxxxx


Lastly set your "composition defaults."
Open the email account where you can get incoming mail, actual account NOT the unified inbox.

Do not open any emails. You should see a list of emails received.

At the bottom of the page there is an icon that looks like a page with lines on it. Open it.

You should see a long list of email options. Look under the "Sending Mail" sub heading and you should see "composition defaults." Open it.

There should be a place where it asks for your email address. Type it in completely, including the terminator "@cox.net"


That should do it!


----------



## livingsa (Jun 9, 2012)

Zero...you rock! It was the composition default email address that did it.

Sadly neither Cox nor Amazon had any clue. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

livingsa said:


> Zero...you rock! It was the composition default email address that did it.
> 
> Sadly neither Cox nor Amazon had any clue. Thanks for the help.


You're welcome! Yeah, Cox will send you back to Amazon...and Amazon will send you to Cox. Glad it worked...this will also fixed problems with other email provider as well, so hopefully this post will help some other folks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero,

thanks!  I hadn't had time to experiment; and I'm not sure I would have figured that out!

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you, Zero.  I had been trying to figure that out for a while, and ultimately gave up since Cox was mostly useless with trying to get it solved.

I would give you a cookie, if I could.  My better half just baked some tonight.  I'll just eat 2.  One for me, and the other for me (but in your honor).


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Hadou said:


> Thank you, Zero. I had been trying to figure that out for a while, and ultimately gave up since Cox was mostly useless with trying to get it solved.
> 
> I would give you a cookie, if I could. My better half just baked some tonight. I'll just eat 2. One for me, and the other for me (but in your honor).


I love cookies! Hmmm...let's see if my wife would make some  Glad it helped...I loved playing with the Fire when I had it, so eagerly waiting for the next iteration! So I could join the Fire discussions again!


----------

